

Microsoft’s new open source direction for C# and .NET  - chollida1
http://www.itwriting.com/blog/8361-microsofts-new-open-source-direction-for-c-and-net-and-native-compilation-too-anders-hejslberg-explains.html

======
dawkins
“When it comes to development projects we are going to operate from the
premise that open source is the default. Unless there are reasons why it does
not work,” said C# lead architect Anders Hejlsberg.

